# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Gymnopilus junonius (=G. spectabilis)

## Azuer

Y ahora las fotos de una seta espectacular, _Gymnopilus junonius_ o _G. spectabilis_, caracterizada por su vivo color naranja, por el crecimiento generalmente fasciculado de numerosos ejemplares que tienen un buen porte, por el anillo amplio y persistente y por su sabor muy amargo. Debido a ésto y a que es causante de diversos trastornos de tipo alucinógeno y psicotrópico por su contenido en psilobicina, es una seta no apta para el consumo.

Saludos.

----------

eldelassetas (03-nov-2013),embalses al 100% (03-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (01-nov-2013),HUESITO (02-nov-2013),perdiguera (01-nov-2013),sergi1907 (01-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Acabo de mirar por la red y he encontrado que la Junta de Extremadura ha editado un trabajo de la Sociedad Micológica Extremeña titulado: Libro de los hongos de Extremadura; lo he ojeado y está muy bien para conocer un poco más los hongos.

----------


## Azuer

Hola perdiguera, supongo que te refieres a éste: http://extremambiente.gobex.es/pdf/LibrodeHongos.pdf

La verdad es que está muy bien y da una visión muy completa de la micología en sentido amplio. No es la típica guía de identificación de especies, sino un estudio de la importancia que tiene la función que desempeñan los hongos en el medio ambiente.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Ése exactamente.
Como dices no es el clásico libro de setas sino que profundiza en temas como el ataque a los cultivos por parte de los hongos o la gastronomía de los mismos a lo largo del tiempo.
A mí me ha encantado hasta tal punto que pienso imprimirlo de manera que pueda encuadernarlo.

----------

